# Nintendo E3 2012 Press Conference



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is the "_official"_ thread for Nintendo's E3 conference. I'll update the OP with any new announcements like I did with Sony's conference. Discuss it while it's running here.

And there's a second 3DS conference tomorrow taking place at 6-7 p.m. PT/9-10 p.m. ET.

*Live stream:* http://e3.nintendo.com/

*Announcements:*

*Hardware:*
The Wii U hardware will support *two seperate gamepads*
*Games*


*Wii U*
*New Super Mario Bros. U*, has social aspects and instant connectivity
*Batman: Arkham City: Armored Edition* announced
*Scribblenauts: Unlimited* announced for the Wii U, multiplayer and ability to combine things
*Trine 2: Directors Cut* and *Tekken Tag Tournament 2* announced
*Wii Fit U* announced
*Sing* announced, karaoke game
*Lego City: Undercover* shown for Wii U
*Just Dance 4* announced for Wii U
*ZombiU* trailer shown
*Nintendo Land *announced*, *mini-game collection. Will be a launch title.
*3DS*
*New Super Mario Bros. 2* will be available on August 19th, has lots of gold?
*Paper Mario: Sticker Star*, "pull stickers to turn into battle commands". Available on the eShop and in stores.
*Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon* shown, available this holiday season
*Scribblenauts: Unlimited* also announced for 3DS
*Lego City: Undercover also coming for 3DS, different game from Wii U version*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 5, 2012)

You may want to get that title changed lol.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

my body is ready for them to save e3


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 5, 2012)

It's not official though, it's just some member updating. If it was official it would be on the front page done by a member that is either staff or of considerable reputation.

There is no need for this seeing Fast does it better.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Please be better than Sony's and Microsoft's! Those two were so bad, it made me sad!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> It's not official though, it's just some member updating. If it was official it would be on the front page done by a member that is either staff or of considerable reputation.


Hence the italics.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 5, 2012)

relevant because it's Nintendo Time


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo been replace! D:

Seriously tho, sadly I can only catch like 30mins of it.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow nice. Nintendi.

However, this is likely to be moved to GGD.

Soulx, there is a second stream tomorrow. You might want to add that in as well.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Wow nice. Nintendi.
> 
> However, this is likely to be moved to GGD.
> 
> Soulx, there is a second stream tomorrow. You might want to add that in as well.


I know it'll be moved. I posted in USN because it'll have a link to it from here making it get more views. 


And I'll add info about the second stream.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 5, 2012)

So-far they showed... uhm... f*ck-all on the pre-recorded video, but I'm counting on some cool content on their actual conference. So-far Ubi showed more WiiU content then Nintendo has. Sorry, I'm not interested in Wara Wara or MiiVerse - I'd like to see some games.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't wait for Nintendo's conference.

Besides the fact that they announce the best stuff, they have such an old-school feel to their conferences.

Last year they had the symphony doing the Zelda songs, and they just do whatever they want. Meanwhile, Microsoft thinks, "E3 is coming?? We can't have a presentation without Usher!!!!"

Edit:

Also, have they really said anything about Pokemon Black and White 2?

I'm guessing something about that will be shown either today or the software day.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 5, 2012)

Hm... users can still not edit topic titles? o.Ô


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Leaked Wii U specs?

http://www.vgleaks.com/world-premiere-wii-u-specs/


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 5, 2012)

there was no "oooooo-yeah"


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

It's Live D


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

started!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

omg yes


so hyped

that pikmin promo. yes.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

why does it have to be midnight here :\\
btw. I think we'll see a Pikmin Game DD


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love Nintendo because they made the stream viewable on iPhone


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

good thing they lowered down shigeru's mic.
Last year's translation was a mess... :\\


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo, Winning E3 before it even started.


----------



## Clarky (Jun 5, 2012)

pikmin 3....looks awesome


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Pikmin 3! *Does the happy dance*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pikmin 3 looks mighty fine.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

PIKMIN 3 DD
I like :bd


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pikmin 3!


----------



## Clarky (Jun 5, 2012)

23 titles, shit hot


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

23 Wii U titles. O:


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

23 Wii U titles??

MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Clarky (Jun 5, 2012)

hazzah!!! 2 player!!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2012)

2 pads. Awesome.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

2 game pads confirmed!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

TWOOOOO GAME PADS


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Dammit, i'm not getting hyped until i see a price. The moment i get excited, its gonna be another "599 US DOLLAR!" meme


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Credit to @[member='Fredrica Bernkastel']


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

New Super Mario Bros U
:||
Great, the "U" title is starting


----------



## Clarky (Jun 5, 2012)

at least we have a title for the new mario, would be great to see how the social features on it work too


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

New Super Mario Bros U :/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

wtf was that


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll skip Batman AC.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> wtf was that


Batman? XD


----------



## frogboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Miiverse on PC? Intriguing.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

old games are so exciting


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

that creepy sound effect from Batman gave me goosebumps
It's 12 in the mignight here :||
======
Batman Looks Great D":


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Are they seriously giving this much stagetime to a game thats already been out for like a year?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

nintendoom said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > wtf was that
> ...


Armored Edition. :/


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

SCRIBBLENAUTS
YAY
DDDDDDDDDd


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay Scribblenauts, you have my full attention


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

yay scribblenauts!


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

FUCK LAG *whoops


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eyes glued on Scribblenauts


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay, day 1 buy for me


----------



## Clarky (Jun 5, 2012)

never tried scribblenauts before, but what they are showing off here it looks very innovative, an experience which looks like it could only happen on a nintendo machine


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

Maxwell's Notebook Story??
DDD
Awesome!


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love scribblenauts. Everyone loves it *___*


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

Tekken with MUSHROOMS!?!?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 IS REAL.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

How the hell are you gonna have Mass Effect 3 without 2 and 1? It'd be like seeing Matrix Revolutions without watching the first 2.

Also, lol at Tekken Tag Tournament, and ew at Ninja Gaiden 3


----------



## RoMee (Jun 5, 2012)

Ports and more kids games? So much for the "going hardcore".


----------



## Clarky (Jun 5, 2012)

mass effect 3 bitches!! nice, third party supports looks even with the competition


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie's a badass >D


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

HIS BODY IS READY



WORTH IT


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

HE SAID IT! !


----------



## klim28 (Jun 5, 2012)

And that Scribblenauts is also available on the 3DS


----------



## frogboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Reggie hears all.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

eew wii fit u XD


----------



## Clarky (Jun 5, 2012)

wii fit u? why does it sound like something an italian plumber would say....


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

trailer needs more groaning


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo has won.
Yeah some parts dragged on a bit and Wii Fit U (insert shovelware complaint) But thus far the WiiU is very interesting and the games looks amazing!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

wii fit u, meh


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

call me maybe ? 
D


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

And this god damn song is stuck in my head again


----------



## Clarky (Jun 5, 2012)

ah so it doubles up as a karoke machine, nice, time to get a few beers in


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

omg why this song


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2012)

Holding in one hand for a long time it seems.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

eh, meh.



i'm sure sing will be okay at parties but i'm not interested in this right now.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Atleast Carly Rae Jepsen didnt jump on the stage for a concert, i'd probably unplug my TV


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

3ds news finally


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

WhA- 3DS?


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

I want to hear some news about super smash bros.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay, another Mario game that looks stupidly easy. Maybe it wont throw a golden tanooki tail at you if you die a few times

PAPER MARIO! MY BODY IS READY!


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

more mario anyone?


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who's waiting for Lego City Stories >


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm waiting for Square Enix games


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> I'm waiting for Square Enix games


And Namco Bandai


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

both please


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

YAY LEGO CITY DDD


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Those 3DS software were expected... 

Guess it'll be tomorrow


----------



## Clarky (Jun 5, 2012)

hoping theres a good end to this, ther conference is starting to lose a little steam for me


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

GTA+Legos=I am interested!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

SUCH VIOLENCE.


he pulled his hand off. O:


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

lego city looks like it's gonna be fun


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

Lego... GTA? XD


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

wtf


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 5, 2012)

First time seeing the lego game but it looks pretty promising.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 5, 2012)

Toy Violence XD


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

GIVE A RELEASE DATE FOR LEGO CITY REGGIE >:[


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

ubisoft... please be assassins creed 3


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

I really hope they end this with the SSB!


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 5, 2012)

Watch dogs WiiU please


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

Zombiu 
I want >
==
Is that guy french?


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

I would die a happy man if so catboy


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

My body was ready, though it is not thrilled


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

more dance games :/


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

So many music based games -.-


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Why more dancing games? >.< If it's not DDR, it can jump off a cliff!


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

Just Dance 4, meh
oh Ubisoft :>


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

Awful, just crappy. Lets hope the 3DS one is better tomorrow.


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

was kinda expected alot of people like just dance


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just Shovelware 4. :/


----------



## RoMee (Jun 5, 2012)

more social games for/from nintendo, why am I not surprise.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

Zombies!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Well now, ZombiU, that;s what I am talking about!


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

omg that looks awesome


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay, this could be pretty awesome. Seeing as RE isnt fear based anymore, maybe this will be


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

ZombiU looks pretty good.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

yay a decent game from Ubi 
Zombi U


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

But ZombiU looks interesting


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

door hacking = guessing the code...


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

REGGIE "I LIKE FRENCH FOOD"
AHHAHAHAAH


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

"I like french food"

"I'm hungry now"


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

I like french food xD


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

And thus, a new meme was born


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

hell yea assassins creed 3


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

eeewww a wii fit u clone


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

SPIDER-MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
That is all


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

What the hell, no Wii U price or release date?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

nintendo land wut?



playstation home...?


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> What the hell, no Wii U price or release date?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> What the hell, no Wii U price or release date?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

triforce hanging in the middle (Y)


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo Land? blekghh.that title's gross


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> What the hell, no Wii U price or release date? .


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, i assumed it was an hour, atleast that what my guide says for the conference.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Going to skip the Nintendo Land

But overall it was a pleasant presentation.


----------



## Clarky (Jun 5, 2012)

hopefully this nintendo land is bundled withthe console, because it seems like a mini game collection


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

just a bunch of subpar mini-games :/


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

GTTV has control of spike today and Nintendo land just looks crappy imo


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Please tell me this conference is 1.5 hours long.

I'm not that impressed right now.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

The one with the controller is the dungeon master!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Jun 5, 2012)

This conference went pretty much how I expected, though Pikmin 3 was a nice surprise. Software lineup for 3DS is still tomorrow.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Are they seriously hyping a mini-game collection? Seriously?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok Nintendo, you are doing the same thing Sony did. Dragging on about shit no one cares about and not showing enough games people want.
This is starting to drag on.


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

It seems that way


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 5, 2012)

boooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnggggggggggg


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

Enough with that game already :\\\\


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope the save the best for last


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn it Nintendo.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

They are not convincing me to buy this console. lol


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

DUCK NOT ANOTHER VIDEO


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

no i don't want to take one more look >.>


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

RIDLEY!


----------



## klim28 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm guessing Mii Plaza = Nintendoland/Miiverse-whatever?
And Puzzle Swap/Find Mii = 12 mini games?


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

heartgold said:


> They are not convincing me to buy this console. lol



This lol, 3 games tops i want for it so far (Scribblenauts, NSMB U, and ZombieU)


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

lol at fake claps


----------



## heartgold (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't wanna take one more look!


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay, i can't play the Wii U, so i can look at it on my computer screen. Totally the next best thing


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

what happened to High Voltage's The Grinder for the wii? 
I like that game


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo needs to end with a big game announcement.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's ending I think


----------



## RoMee (Jun 5, 2012)

meh, more of the same.
I guess Nintendo's promise of going hardcore was a nothing more than a JOKE.

There's no reason for core gamers to buy a Wii U


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

this is what they end with lol


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

:| 
its ending 
FUCK NINTENDO LAND AGAIN


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

wtfno


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

omg noooo not this crap again


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Dammit Nintendo.....i woke up for this?


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Jun 5, 2012)

Sh*tty presentation


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

...... this was pointless


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

What the hell was that?


Where is Retro's new game...


Nintendo, damn it. You've disappointed me.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm hoping NintendoLand is free and built-in to the console...

If not, it's garbage. 

The conference was a lot worse than I expected.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope tomorrow will be better


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Price? Release date? SSB? Something? Come on Nintendo, you left on that horrible carnival game no one wants.
That's worse than leaving the room with a fart.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

saving the best for last as always nintendo

one of the worst e3 (for everyone I mean) ever


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 5, 2012)

No Zelda game, except for the multiplayer game on WiiU?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm quite disappointed on how it ended, and 23 titles my ass.

Hopefully tomorrow's 3DS showcase will be better, although I have no high hopes for a 3G localization anymore after watching this.


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

im definantly gonna watch the 3ds software tommorow


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

:'( 1:12 AM
stayed up late for Nintendo Land


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pre-recorded segment?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Jun 5, 2012)

This year e3 disappointed me more than e3 2011 .-.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nothing impressive


----------



## Balee56 (Jun 5, 2012)

SCRIBBLENAUTS UNLIMITED Kreygasm


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 5, 2012)

NINTENDOLAND......


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

you get em Nintendo nerd, wheres the next zelda game


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Jun 5, 2012)

I've got no reason to buy it, even the 3DS has had Zelda Ocarina Port....


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

RoMee said:


> meh, more of the same.
> I guess Nintendo's promise of going hardcore was a nothing more than a JOKE.
> 
> There's no reason for core gamers to buy a Wii U


At least Nintendo actually showed video games.
I am very disappointed by how long it dragged on for and by a lot of the shit they showed, but they at least showed video games.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 5, 2012)

Metroid Dread tomorrow


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo Land again :'(


----------



## Reckless (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL before the keynote I was very thrilled about the wii U...

Now I just think that graphics are crap and that Nintendo just developes more casual crap!
Very very very dissapointing... no release date, no price, nearly no good games


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, unless Nintendo pulls something out their ass tomorrow (MH3G translation, Fire Emblem, etc), I think Sony might have won this year


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

garbage Nintendo land crap

WORST
E3
EVER

Nintendo still won but whatever, no Gaben


----------



## donaldgx (Jun 5, 2012)

fail conference 

at least there is gta lego


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

GODDAMNIT


Nintendo better show some megatons at the 3DS conference or I'm going to hunt down Iwata.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Well, unless Nintendo pulls something out their ass tomorrow (MH3G translation, Fire Emblem, etc), I think Sony might have won this year


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

The only way I see Nintendo land working is that it's a free preloaded title.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2012)

WHERE IS GABE NEWELL? COME ON, ONLY YOU CAN SAVE GAMING!


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

lol they show twitter counts and nintendo's is the most because of all the rage


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo Land 
But I hope the 3DS showcase tomorrow doesn't dissapoint
I was hoping for more 3rd party Wii U titles


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unless Nintendo pulls something out their ass tomorrow (MH3G translation, Fire Emblem, etc), I think Sony might have won this year


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Well, unless Nintendo pulls something out their ass tomorrow (MH3G translation, Fire Emblem, etc), I think Sony might have won this year


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 5, 2012)

F*ck this! Seriously no Metroid announcement for 3DS or WiiU? Damn it, I was so sure we'd see something with Samus


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going to bed now. I sure hope Nintendo shows SOMETHING tomorrow, because I'm pretty pissed.

Although they did better than MS or Sony, this is not their standard.


----------



## kaz_abdin (Jun 5, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unless Nintendo pulls something out their ass tomorrow (MH3G translation, Fire Emblem, etc), I think Sony might have won this year


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

the Nintendoland crap is trending :|


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unless Nintendo pulls something out their ass tomorrow (MH3G translation, Fire Emblem, etc), I think Sony might have won this year


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 5, 2012)

kaz_abdin said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > dgwillia said:
> ...


----------



## klim28 (Jun 5, 2012)

Its 1:22 AM. Stressed by this Nintendo junk. Super unimpressed. They better get the crowd roaring later or else... zzzzzzz


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 5, 2012)

kaz_abdin said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > dgwillia said:
> ...


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 5, 2012)

=_= Screw this, I'm going to bed now >:|
There better be something good tomorrow :||


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > dgwillia said:
> ...


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 5, 2012)

I cannot believe this is still going on.

All the Gamespot commenters are raging sooo hard. Haha, this is painful to watch.


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

they are gonna mention a game that wasnt in the conference... wonder what it is


----------



## Forstride (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you fucking kidding me?  Jesus you people are never happy.

Pikmin 3?  New Super Mario Bros. U?  Paper Mario: Sticker Star?  Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon?  Zombi U?

NOPE, SHIT, SO PISSED, NINTENDO RUINED MY LIFE, WAAAAAH


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going to go lie down, I was expecting much more since they are releasing a brand new console. I was really underwhelmed with everything, the only thing that was remotely interesting was ZombiU.

Nintendo had this in the bag and yet they still manage to mess up.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?  Jesus you people are never happy.
> 
> Pikmin 3?  New Super Mario Bros. U?  Paper Mario: Sticker Star?  Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon?  Zombi U?
> 
> NOPE, SHIT, SO PISSED, NINTENDO RUINED MY LIFE, WAAAAAH


Oh quiet. You're being like Guild with the Sony conference.

This conference was shit and the only good games were ZombiU and Pikmin 3. We already knew about the other games.


die nintendo.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, they are teasing something on Spike. Sounds like i heard "Platinum Games" which if that was the case, why in the hell wouldnt they show it


----------



## Forstride (Jun 5, 2012)

Uhhh, we hardly knew anything about Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, or Paper Mario: Sticker Star.  Not to mention New Super Mario Bros. U wasn't even confirmed.

Not to mention, there's the software showcase tomorrow, where they're going to show off more games.


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Well, they are teasing something on Spike. Sounds like i heard "Platinum Games" which if that was the case, why in the hell wouldnt they show it


----------



## Satangel (Jun 5, 2012)

Well thanks to this topic that actually gives us some clarification I think Nintendo did _okay._ Not that bad, there were some cool things and all, Nintendoland looks cool for half an hour


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 5, 2012)

well that was quick nintendo interviews are done so goodnight everyone


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 5, 2012)

Let's give Nintendo the benefit of the doubt and wait for the software showcase. They still have like 10 WiiU games of the 23 to show. Maybe they'll surprise us.

And hopefully Metroid will be shown or no buy!


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought my body was ready.

My body wasn't ready.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol I've seen the comments here and it's pretty hilarious. 
I liked the presentation. I saw Pikmin 3 coming because they've hinted it before. 
The console was... interesing but not enough to make me buy it. 
Some of the games were good I guess, like Pikmin 3 and a few others. 
They showed NSMBU and to be honest, I hate it. It feels like the Mario platformers has lost it's charm ages ago.
The beginning was good but it kept going and going and then it was just plain bad. 
E3 2012 overall was a bust for me. I'm hoping that the Nintendo 3DS presentation will be better.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Well, they are teasing something on Spike. Sounds like i heard "Platinum Games" which if that was the case, why in the hell wouldnt they show it


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't sleep because of the rage.

I don't think I can even sleep.

Nintendo better don't mess up tomorrow, but I really have no high hopes after seeing the NL crap they presented just now.

If its a preloaded software, great. It looks good actually. However if it's a standalone title then GTFO and I'll boycott the Wii U.


----------



## Schezo92 (Jun 5, 2012)

Project P-100 looks like they're pulling some viewtiful joe charm out from Platinum Games, looks fun, but they still need more games to sell the console.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 5, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> And this god damn song is stuck in my head again



It's a good song. Has that catchy beat like Katy Perry's Last Friday Night and Firework.



Heavenlydeath said:


> omg why this song


It's a great song, fun fact, Carley Rae is my highschool principals daughter.


nintendoom said:


> Is that guy french?


He is. Ubisoft is a french company based from Montreal I think.



chris888222 said:


> I can't sleep because of the rage.
> If its a preloaded software, great. It looks good actually. However if it's a standalone title then GTFO and I'll boycott the Wii U.



Yes, just because a game doesn't appeal to you, means you should be boycotting the WiiU. Yep, makes perfect sense. Tell me, did Vampire Rain appeal to you at all? Probably not, so you boycotted the PS3 and 360 as well I take it?


Anyways, I'm excited for Batman Arkham City: Armored Edition (bit of a mouthful there). It looks freaking fantastic. I had no fun with Scribblenauts, so I couldn't wait for them to turn it off when they presented it. Gonna skip that entirely and possibly the New Super Mario games. Seriously, I'm getting bored shitless of those games. They look and play the exact same and have the "eh, boring" graphics and music.



Reckless said:


> LOL before the keynote I was very thrilled about the wii U...
> 
> Now I just think that graphics are crap and that Nintendo just developes more casual crap!
> Very very very dissapointing... no release date, no price, nearly no good games



Probably the dumbest post I've ever read regarding anything E3 on any site. You should hang your head in shame and have your "gamer" card revoked.

Good lord man, you guys are a bunch of whining cry babies. Grow up, holy shit.



dgwillia said:


> How the hell are you gonna have Mass Effect 3 without 2 and 1? It'd be like seeing Matrix Revolutions without watching the first 2.



Did it on the PS3, they didn't get ME1.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 5, 2012)

They didnt get 1, but we got the interactive comic which basically gave you all you needed to know. (Honestly, most of the important plot points didnt even happen till near the end of the game, otherwise it was just character introduction).

2 and 3 were pretty intertwined though, if you started 3 without 2 you pretty much got the worst possible start to the game


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 5, 2012)

I consider today as only half of what Nintendo has to offer for e3. Tomorrow brings us part 2.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 5, 2012)

Reckless said:


> LOL before the keynote I was very thrilled about the wii U...



I'm looking forward to the console and many of Nintendo's franchises, you're probably looking forward to Just Dance 4.



Reckless said:


> Now I just think that graphics are crap and that Nintendo just developes more casual crap!



Right, because we _*all*_ know that good graphics _*automatically*_ make a console and its games sell like hotcakes. If better graphics were the most important factor, the original Xbox would have outsold the PS2.  And in this generation, the PS3 would have outsold the Wii.   What's that?  That's the sound of me not caring about your constant bitching.
People like you have no right to be a gamer.



Reckless said:


> Very very very dissapointing... no release date, no price, nearly no good games



You obviously never saw the E3 when they announced that Wii Music game or when Sony talked about giant enemy crabs.
Either stop making baseless accusations or GTFO.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 6, 2012)

Either way, there is still ONE more presentation. After a good night's sleep (I found out more about Nintendo Land and understood it), I feel better.

Still, I will not much high hopes for new titles. I think today's webcast will only show games which have already been announced (Paper Mario, Epic Mickey, Castlevania MoF etc.) rather than announcing new titles like Fire Emblem.


----------

